# Corner Canyon Taxidermy



## Ballistic Tip (Jul 25, 2010)

So I dropped my elk off at CCT in November for a euro mount - still haven't heard back from them and no one ever answers the phone. Anyone know anyone there or have info/experience with CCT?


----------

